#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-01
<trijntje> Hi all, I was wondering whether someone could help me merge two po files in a certain way
<trijntje> The one file contains a completed translation for an older version
<trijntje> the second file holds the same strings, but now with corrections for typo's etc
<trijntje> I want the translations from the first file to show up in the second file marked 'fuzzy' so we can review if the changes are minor or big, is there a way to do this?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-02
<trijntje> this is weird, launchpad doesnt show a 'save' button for the last 10 strings in chromium..
<askhl> trijntje, I've seen that once before.  But in a different place
<askhl> trijntje, what happens if you load the page in e.g. a new tab?
<askhl> (if that doesn't help, I'd try to change the batch size)
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/webkit-strings/nl/+translate?show=untranslated
<trijntje> well, i can translated 5 more when I put the batch size to 5, but thats not really helping :P
<trijntje> ill just ignore it for a bit and see if it goes away on itself
<askhl> trijntje, view and translate the strings individually
<trijntje> thats a good idea
<trijntje> askhl, it looks like the very long description for one of the strings pushed the 'save' button out of the browser window
<askhl> Oh, interesting
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-27
<sagaci> thanks, that bug where the translation stats weren't being updated seems to have been fixed
<sagaci> ah wait a minute, looking at the oneiric version ><
<artnay> sagaci: it's not, at least the fix isn't released
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-28
<sagaci> kelemengabor: there's been a few packages removed from main this cycle, ala banshee... when will they disappear from the translation templates?
<kelemengabor> sagaci: anytime we disable it. do you have a list of these?
<kelemengabor> *them
<sagaci> not really, but I can skim through, there may only be a handful
<kelemengabor> that would be helpful :)
<kelemengabor> basically, we do not have any automated way to decide if a package has been moved out, so if you see one such, feel free to ping me or dpm here, or open a bug against the ubuntu-translations project
<sagaci> righteo then
<trijntje> kelemengabor: I think banshee and pitivi have been removed
<kelemengabor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/banshee and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/pitivi says they are still in main
<kelemengabor> maybe not on the CD, but that's another question :)
<sagaci> yeah, found that, also cheese, packagekit, gtcurve (kde-style-qtcurve and mutter
<sagaci> in universe
<sagaci> qt-curve*
<sagaci> at least according to their precise source package page on launchpad
<trijntje> kelemengabor: hmm, I wasn't aware of that, I thought it was all about default install
<sagaci> not necessarily, eg. gparted is in main but isn't installed
<sagaci> and a bevvy of other packages
<sagaci> I just thought that rhythmbox being the default for 12.04 would have meant that banshee was unsupported :s
<kelemengabor> sagaci: no, we support anything in main, only with different priorities
<sagaci> yeah that's what I thought, but just wondering about the banshee main/universe issue for 12.04
<sagaci> I'll utilise askubuntu
<kelemengabor> I have disabled gdm, sabayon, cheese, seahorse-plugins and packagekit (these three in Oneiric too), qtcurve and mutter (these two in Natty and Oneiric too), raised the priority of rhythmbox (to 7200), lowered the priority of banshee, pitivi (to 2500)
<kelemengabor> thanks for the notice :)
<trijntje> cool, thanks! Ill update our wiki to include rhythmbox
<sagaci> thanks
<sagaci> kelemengabor: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/postgresql-9.0 -- the postgresql appear to be in universe for precise... there's a fair few templates
<kelemengabor> sagaci: nice catch :)
<sagaci> perlkde
<sagaci> svgpart
<sagaci> kamoso
<sagaci> cantor, desktop-kamoso (template of kamoso), gdl, imhangul, libgda4
<sagaci> kelemengabor: I've come across a few packages like this -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/phonon-backend-xine .. should I take a note of them
<kelemengabor> sagaci: absolutely! such packages are dropped altogether from the archives, we need to disable them too
<sagaci> kaffeine
<sagaci> plasma-mobile, glade-3, gdebi -- in universe
<sagaci> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/compiz-fusion-plugins-main -- appears to be dropped
<sagaci> so does https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/kcm-touchpad
<kelemengabor> phonon-backend-xine is disabled in natty, oneiric, precise, postgresql-9.0 in precise
<kelemengabor> disabled: perlkde in oneiric and precise; svgpart in precise; kamoso in precise and oneiric, cantor in precise, gdl in precise, oneiric, natty; imhangul in precise and oneiric, libgda4 in precise, oneiric and natty; kaffeine in precise, plasma-mobile in precise, oneiric, natty; glade-3 in precise; gdebi in precise and oneiric, compiz-fusion-plugins-main in natty, oneiric, precise; kcm-touchpad in precise, oneiric, natty
<kelemengabor> phew, this took a little time :)
<sagaci> kelemengabor: also found kpackagekit, kdebase-workspace, indicator-applet -- to be dropped.. and gtkhtml3.14 is in universe, that should be all of them
<kelemengabor> sagaci: thanks, I'll take a look at them
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-29
<kelemengabor> sagaci: I have disabled: kpackagekit in precise, oneiric; kdebase-workspace in precise, oneiric; kdebase-runtime (no, it's not all of them :() in precise, oneiric; indicator-applet in precise, oneiric; gtkhtml3.14 in precise
<sagaci> thanks
<kelemengabor> kdegames and kdeedu were dropped from oneiric and precise too... geez, kde is such a mess :(
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-31
<sagaci> en_AU is 100% done :D
#ubuntu-translators 2012-12-26
<teolemon> I have a question regarding packages such as gcc
<teolemon> gold and various others in Ubuntu
<teolemon> has anyone manually imported them for their languages ?
<teolemon> i'm trying to understand whether the gap between fr and other languages is just due to upstream being less translated or import glitches
<teolemon> eg Bosnian Portuguese and Spanish
